# Am Strom zocken mit Gaming Notebook



## TF0dekU (22. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen

Früher sagte man immer man solle das Notebook nicht am Strom verwenden, wenn der Akku bereits zu 100% geladen ist, da dies die Lebensdauer des Akkus schädige. (Plötzlich läuft er mit dem Akku nur noch eine halbe Std. z. B.)
Ist dies immernoch so? Bei vielen Gaming Notebooks (ich selbst besitze einen HP Omen aus dem Jahr 2016) ist es so, dass sich die volle Power erst am Strom "entfaltet".
Wenn man nun jedoch am Strom zocken möchte obwohl der Akku voll ist, schädigt das den Akku? Es gibt es des öfteren mal dass ich so 5-6 Std. durchspiele und dann immer wieder den Akku vom Strom ziehe wenn er voll ist und wieder anstecke wenn er leer ist.
Akku aus dem Gerät entfernen ist leider keine Möglichkeit, da er bei dieser Serie fest verbaut ist.

Danke schon mal im Voraus falls ihr eine Antwort parat habt.  

Greetings 

dekU


----------



## NatokWa (22. Juli 2017)

Das ist heutzutage völliger Unsinn , der Akku wird schlicht in keinster Weise BENUTZT wenn der Voll ist und absolut alles läuft übers Netz . Gerade die Omen's (Habe selbst einen) schalten gewaltig runter wenn die nur noch auf Akku laufen , die sind für Netzbetrieb GEBAUT .


----------



## hendrosch (22. Juli 2017)

Sogar schlimmer, wenn du denn Akku dauernd nutzt, also lädst und entlädst verschleißt er. (Du entlädst den aber idR nur wenn kein Netzteil angeschlossen ist)

Ein bisschen Wahrheit steckt aber tzd noch drin und zwar “lagert“ (nichts anderes macht der wenn du mit vollem Akku und Strom zockst) der Akku am besten mit etwa halber Ladung, der Effekt ist aber recht gering und ließe sich evtentuell auch verhinden, bei machen Laptops ist Software dabei der man sagen kann früher mit dem laden aufzuhören. 

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TF0dekU (22. Juli 2017)

Super, vielen Dank Leute. Jetzt ist mir das endlich klar.
Ich habe das Notebook öfters mal am TV angeschlossen und mich immer darüber aufgeregt, dass ich weniger FPS und Leistung auf Akku habe.
Ich wusste nicht, dass sich das mittlerweile geändert hat. Früher war das eine Todsünde das Notebook die ganze Zeit am Strom zu lassen.


----------



## HGHarti (22. Juli 2017)

ICh habe meine Akkus immer raus genommen nur am Strom betrieben


----------



## NatokWa (22. Juli 2017)

HGHarti schrieb:


> ICh habe meine Akkus immer raus genommen nur am Strom betrieben



Das funktioniert bei der Omen-Reihe nicht ..... da ist der Akku fest verbaut und nicht eingesteckt .


----------



## HGHarti (22. Juli 2017)

Wusste ich nicht das es sowas noch gibt.

Habe aber auch privat keine Notebooks mehr,meine Frau hat noch eins.

Bei meinem  Dienst Notebook liegt der Akku im Schrank,den habe ich noch nie gebraucht


----------



## amdahl (23. Juli 2017)

Bei starken Notebooks kann es auch passieren dass die Leistung gedrosselt wird wenn man sie nur am Netz ohne Akku betreibt.
Entweder weil sie dauerhaft mehr Leistung verbrauchen als das Netzteil liefert (ja, solche Fehlauslegungen werden von renommierten Herstellern verkauft) oder weil der Akku als Puffer für kurze Lastspitzen dienen muss.
Also Akku drin lassen.


----------



## Abductee (23. Juli 2017)

HGHarti schrieb:


> Bei meinem  Dienst Notebook liegt der Akku im Schrank,den habe ich noch nie gebraucht



Und damit eine super USV einsparen?
Bei unseren Firmennotebooks werden die Akkus ohne Murren innerhalb der Garantiezeit vom Hersteller ausgetauscht.
Bei den HP Elitebooks gibts 3 Jahre Garantie auf den Akku.


----------



## Bongripper666 (23. Juli 2017)

TF0dekU schrieb:


> Bei vielen Gaming Notebooks (ich selbst besitze einen HP Omen aus dem Jahr 2016) ist es so, dass sich die volle Power erst am Strom "entfaltet".


Alles nur eine Frage, wie man die Energieoptionen konfiguriert. Bei 100% Leistung geht dann die Laufzeit entsprechend runter, aber man kann auch ohne Stromkabel voll zocken.


----------



## TF0dekU (24. Juli 2017)

Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Alles nur eine Frage, wie man die Energieoptionen konfiguriert. Bei 100% Leistung geht dann die Laufzeit entsprechend runter, aber man kann auch ohne Stromkabel voll zocken.



Ist für mich aber nicht wirklich relevant, da ich nur einfachere Multimedia Aufgaben per Akku bewältige. Wenn ich zocke ist sowieso in 99% der Fälle eine Steckdose in der Nähe. Ich habe eigentlich nur nachgefragt, da ich dem Gerät nicht unnötig schaden wollte. Aber trotzdem danke dir.



amdahl schrieb:


> Bei starken Notebooks kann es auch passieren dass die Leistung gedrosselt wird wenn man sie nur am Netz ohne Akku betreibt.
> Entweder weil sie dauerhaft mehr Leistung verbrauchen als das Netzteil liefert (ja, solche Fehlauslegungen werden von renommierten Herstellern verkauft) oder weil der Akku als Puffer für kurze Lastspitzen dienen muss.
> Also Akku drin lassen.



Hab ich auch schon gehört. Ist echt erschreckend wie viel teilweise falsch läuft bei Geräten zwischen 1500 und 3000 EUR.


----------



## Rinkadink (3. August 2017)

Selbe Bedenken hatte ich bei meinem Asus G752 auch. Akku lässt sich hier auch nicht herausnehmen und damals dachte ich, dass sich der Akku immer minimal entlädt und wieder auffüllt, wenn der Netzstecker konstant angeschlossen ist. Das soll dem Akku ja angeblich schaden und ihn auch verschleißen. Zumal mein Akku nach etwa 30 Ladezyklen bereits ein Wear Level von rund 20% hat. (Das Gerät ist kein halbes Jahr alt)


----------

